# The Skyplaza den of iniquity - Leicester



## shatners (Dec 15, 2013)

A pleasent Leicester jaunt out with Kinetic.... this is the den of iniquity that is the Sky Plazza Hotel... a premier shit hole comprising the top story of a multistory car park converted into hotel rooms and a couple of function rooms. 

The shift handover book paints the picture of what this establishment would have been like in its hayday with complaints of insect infested beds, someone shitting on a bath and the little beaut at the end on the report detailing a naked man wandering the hotel naked with his face covered in blood.... The Ritz this isn't.

Cheers for looking me ducks, sorry pics are noisey, it was dark inside so all taken at ISO nine trillion.

Shatner
























[/url

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11389940343/]















Theres about 300 rooms that all look every bit as boring as this lol






















































and finaly, my favourite entry from the staff handover shift book lol



​


----------



## Deranged09 (Dec 15, 2013)

awsome pics mate!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 15, 2013)

Nothing wrong with the photos, good report and it sounds like a good place to stay


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2013)

Just awesome! Always love seeing photos of this place! 
(hope you don't mind I corrected the spelling in the title!)
Thanks for sharing a wicked set of photos!


----------



## chazman (Dec 15, 2013)

top pics there,well done. i can say this now that the place is closed,i was called several times to this place to attend "incidents" and it was a sordid grief hole even then.also whoever filled that incident report in has a poor lack of grammer,sums it up really. you captured it all,top work


----------



## MD (Dec 16, 2013)

i cant believe how bad it is in there now !! 

look at reception before 





tidy by M D Allen, on Flickr








shiny floors  by M D Allen, on Flickr


----------



## King Al (Dec 16, 2013)

Great report shatners, by the sounds of it I think I would rather stay there now than when it was open!


----------



## alex76 (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice mate fairplay for gaining access too last time I looked was sealed tighter than a nun's flower purse


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice one!
Yep I never gained entry on my visit either!
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2013)

Great report & pics,see the plants still need a watering!


----------



## shatners (Dec 16, 2013)

Cheers all.... she's still sealed up tighter than a mallards fudge box, the access we ultimately found resulted in some bruised ribs and very sore nipples, definitely not made for a six foot donkey like me


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2013)

shatners said:


> the access we ultimately found resulted in some bruised ribs and very sore nipples,



I don't think we really need to know how you bribed security to let you in...

I've always thought this is a very bizarre place, good to see it again. Thanks.


----------



## Little Panda (Dec 16, 2013)

I stayed once at this overpriced craphole a couple of years back. At 1:30am the moron from reception woke me up and wanted to know if I was smoking dope. I thought he was dealing so we had a confused conversation. He then tried some other rooms. About fifteen minutes later he came back with the police who checked my room. It finally dawned on everyone it was the room over the corridor so they opened that room up and kicked out the guests.

I complained the next morning and asked about a refund but was told "These things happen." "Try contacting Head Office."

Next person in there please set fire to the place. It is long overdue.


----------



## SouthEast Slime (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice pics! i especially love the irony of pic 3 with the sign and what appears to be a shit stain on the floor behind it


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 16, 2013)

Excellent as always mate.
acccess was interesting when we went
it didnt take long for this place to get trashed


----------



## smiler (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe fine for Cunningplan but a bit too classy for me.
Great report and pics, Loved it Thanks


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 17, 2013)

smiler said:


> Maybe fine for Cunningplan but a bit too classy for me.
> Great report and pics, Loved it Thanks



I should book my new years do here (Or Urbex party here?), better than some of the places I've stayed in


----------



## woodland pixie (Dec 18, 2013)

A shit in the bath  and I love how it reads 'all the body without clothes', very long winded way of saying 'starkers'. Great photos of a superb shit hole and made me chuckle too, thanks


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 18, 2013)

perfect shooting as usual mate. lovely stuff


----------



## ginger5092 (Dec 26, 2013)

Superb pics


----------



## skankypants (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice to see another of your reports shag,...great pics....


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 27, 2013)

if i wake up in a strange abandoned hotel after a night out in leicester i'm blaming you lot heh.

looks a fun place to explore.


----------

